# C# InputDialog



## krgewb (17. Mai 2017)

Ich will, dass der Benutzer eine Zahl eingeben kann und dann auf OK klicken kann. In Java kann dies mit JOptionPane realisiert werden. Auf folgender Webseite ist ein Beispiel: http://alvinalexander.com/java/joptionpane-showinputdialog-examples
Aber wie funktioniert das in C#?


----------



## MBadzura (17. Mai 2017)

https://www.codeproject.com/Articles/10181/InputBox-in-C


----------

